# Raspy throat, coughing



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco has started to make some raspy noises with his throat as if he was coughing/chocking. It started while he was pulling, pulling and pulling on his leash. We switched over to the lead collar which pulls from the front. However, it's been two days and he is still making those noises. 

Is this normal or should I be worried? I'll call the vet tomorrow; but just wanting to ask here tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Any chance he has been around other dogs and is showing signs of kennel cough?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you rub his throat up and down with your hand, what does he do?


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco has definitely been around other dogs; but he has all his puppy shots. 

When I rub his throat up and down with my hand he doesn't do anything. It doesn't seem to bother him.

It is normal for this to happen because of pulling on the leash with a collar? He did it so much he would choke himself.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella had a cough, woke us up one morning and low and behold she actually had the flu (cold), took her to the vet she had been running a temperature and the only sign was the cough, well as mentioned before in a previous thread the other sign that something was off was the fact that she was behaving so perfectly! So it may be a cold!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mary&Stella said:


> Stella had a cough, woke us up one morning and low and behold she actually had the flu (cold), took her to the vet she had been running a temperature and the only sign was the cough, well as mentioned before in a previous thread the other sign that something was off was the fact that she was behaving so perfectly! So it may be a cold!


This is what I thought too because the night it started he had gone to the dog park and lied in mud. Hubby had to bath him (that's when he was insanely pulling and choking) after dark outside (at the park, before getting in the car).

He is going to the vet tomorrow...


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Reallz blew me away to find out Stella had a cold ! One sign was that she had a wonky ear, and of course we said oh look how cute her ear is funny, but apparently she had swollen glands !!! The vet gave her some shots for a couple of dayz and thne we had antibotics for the remainder of the week, the sweetie is fine, I guess I will always check now when she just does not seem herself !!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Took Rocco to the vet Saturday. Vet said he could have kennel cough, it's very common. Rocco is now on antibiotics for ten days. No dairy or sunlight for him  . I don't give him dairy, anyway; but, no sunlight? He's going to miss going to the field to run around.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Why no sunlight? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Why no sunlight? I've never heard of such a thing.


I don't know. He said something about Rocco's eyes being sensitive while on the antibiotics.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmm. Well, my vet just put Rocket on a short (1 week) of antibiotics because he's either had two separate cases of kennel cough or one that never went away, and she never said a word about that. I've been seeing them for over 20 years, I do trust them. They are often over cautious in my eyes, LOL. I guess you need to follow your gut.  I don't see it would hurt, but I can't imagine there would be THAT much of an issue. You are in Florida, though....I'm way up in WA state.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I was going to suggest Robitussin Basic cough medicine. I've had puppies/dogs with the cough, and took them to the Vet and he said, just use regular old cough syrup. Couple tablespoons at a time, whatever the directions say on the bottle.

It worked.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't trust myself enough with animals and medicine. This is a popular vet where I live; and I'd rather trust the vet on his health since I'm a new dog owner.


----------

